# nausea



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

I have just recently been figuring out how to live with my IBS. About seven months ago I started a really bad episode that still has not ended. I feel like it has torn apart my normal college life. I throw up in the mornings sometimes and I am constantly plagued by "D". I had about a month where I felt better, but then it hit me all over again. I'm still trying to figure out what works best for me. But does any one else get nauseous in the morning or actually throw up? HELP


----------



## Purple_Jewel_Gurl (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,although I am IBS-C, I get extremely nauseous off and on, I have not yet actually thrown up,, but every time I get really sick, I get scared that I'm going to







...There is a prescription drug called Zofran that is for nausea and vomiting, and can also help with D, it is on the meds sheet on this site. My doc put me on it (before I knew it could worsen my C) and sometimes it seemed to help, others not, but you might have better luck







hope you find something that works for you!Jewel


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I have nausea all the time too. I throw up a lot, sometimes after a meal, or in the morning, or whenever, it doesn't seem to have a pattern. Yuck







Sometimes I think its the only way my body can get rid of the stuff it doesn't like. I have IBS c/d but the C is more often. My doctor said my antispasmatic would help, but in most cases I throw it up too. I don't know what to do about it either, I've just gotten used to throwing up frequently. Does anyone else throw up often?


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Definitely try Zofran. There is also a drug called Reglan (not sure what the drug is, that's the brand name) but it made me sooo tired, so I tried Zofran. It seems to help with the nausea but is unbelievably expensive without insurance. I'd check it out, though. I've had some issues with nausea before so I know where you're coming from.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks! I check it out with my doctor next time I see her.DOn't you wish there were more over the counter drugs for us? Its such a pain to go to the doctor, then pay inflated prices for prescriptions!


----------



## irrational_enigma (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey. I know how you're feeling. I suffer from nausea more than any other symptom. I never throw up but sometimes wish I could so maybe the feeling would go away! I tried Zofran, Reglan and several other prescriptions. In my case, none of them helped. I have found that Peppermint Altoids and lots of water help me out a lot. As for the 'D', Immodium seems to keep it under control for me, but others have more of a problem, so I can't be of much help there! Good luck and let us know if you find something that work for you!


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I have peppermint altoids with me at all times! They really do help. I also drink peppermint tea in the morning.I hope some of this helps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

Thank you so much to each of you for your suggestions! I've been trying the peppermint altoids and tea...and they are helping. What fun we have


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

I get really nauseous in the morning, and sometimes what helps is sucking on ice cubes. It sounds strange, but it normally makes me feel better.


----------

